# Wednesday rain, will ducks be moving?



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

I couldn't get out until after I dropped the kiddos off at school. Haven't seen a duck yet. :/ I wasn't expecting much, but thought I might get a chance at a woodie or two. It's been breezy and spitting a little rain off and on.


----------



## chemo13 (May 10, 2006)

The rain and wind didn't seem to bother the ducks in my area. There were so many ducks that the dog and I were done by 7:45. The dog couldn't believe it...I'm usually a shell wasting machine.


----------



## Logan the Destructor (Nov 20, 2009)

I gave it a go. Could've limited out on cormorants and grebes but I chose not to. . Lk st clair had a nice white cap chop. Saw 4 high flying hot movers but that was it. 
Friday my first attempt at Harsens. Here we go!


----------



## chemo13 (May 10, 2006)

Lamarsh said:


> Got a limit of mallards. Wish I had some more guys with me, my pup and I were covered in em. He marked and retrieved all of them like a champ, we had a blast. Probably didn't even need to take the day off work lol, could have probably just made it in an hour late, but I haven't had a nice daytime nap in a while though.
> 
> View attachment 194432


Good looking dog! How old is he?


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

LOTS of shooting and LOTS of ducks where I was at.


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

And... missed my chance at the one duck of the day... I was digging around my blind bag for a granola bar and it knew it. Lol.


----------



## carsonr2 (Jan 15, 2009)

I saw a flock flying over the City of Manistee from my office window. So yes they are moving.


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

Big blow from the west coming Thursday! 40mph winds with plummeting temps. Fingers crossed!


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

Headed out now boys!!!! Will update after


----------



## gr8lakefisher (Jan 17, 2009)

Some new gwt showed up in se corner from canada. There were several birds moving around all morning. Left at 1130 with 1 gwt. Need to revisit blind materials lol. Did get my first duck band ever


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

Smart birds in Munuscong. Shot like crap. 1 bill was bagged. Lots of buffs around


----------



## Bertslash (Sep 3, 2011)

We ended with 3 and could have had about 8! Birds were on the move and out to eat!!


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh they moved just fine! A nice solo hunt this morning


----------



## Outdoors Fool (Mar 27, 2011)

Definitely had some birds moving this evening, ended up with 3. I had to shake my head at some of the shots I missed in that wind.


----------



## just tryin to fish (May 31, 2004)

Well out evening wasn't so successful missed the only duck to come in how you miss a mallard that is darn near on the water in the decoys with 2 people shooting is beyond me. Saw lots of high flyers none wanted where we were. And while picking up decoys the fuel line came unhooked. Hooked it back up and snap pull rope broke so needless to say I'll be headed down to a strangers dock in the morning to try and fix it on the water


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

chemo13 said:


> Good looking dog! How old is he?


Thanks! He just turned 1 a few months ago, the same month I got him his SHR title. He's all I need in life.


----------



## Lurker (Jan 25, 2009)

just tryin to fish said:


> Well out evening wasn't so successful missed the only duck to come in how you miss a mallard that is darn near on the water in the decoys with 2 people shooting is beyond me.


 Kevlar feathers.... at least that's always our excuse.


----------



## just tryin to fish (May 31, 2004)

Lurker said:


> Kevlar feathers.... at least that's always our excuse.


Haha yea I made.That comment


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

adam bomb said:


> Oh they moved just fine! A nice solo hunt this morning
> 
> View attachment 194490


nice mergolian...i mean mergatroid...i mean lawn dart...

drew up on a flock this morning and just couldn't bring myself to pull the trigger.


----------



## Wall-llard Willie Jr. (Oct 8, 2012)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> nice mergolian...i mean mergatroid...i mean lawn dart....


Aka fish sticks


----------

